
Show HN: Card Shuffle for Classic Mafia Game - taleodor
https://mafia.brolia.com/
======
taleodor
Due to self-isolation we switched from weekly playing mafia (werewolf) game
offline to online (via zoom). But we needed a card shuffle mechanics, so I
wrote this over weekend. Thought maybe this would be useful for somebody else
;)

Note, this assumes classic rules with only 4 roles: villager, mafia,
godfather, sheriff, sample rules here - [http://englishmafiaclub.com/how-to-
play-mafia-by-classic-rul...](http://englishmafiaclub.com/how-to-play-mafia-
by-classic-rules.html)).

